# Scary Fairy Tales Costume



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone know how I could make these costumes pretty cheap? Looking to do Goldilocks, Snow White, Alice in Wonderland, etc. I have checked several online sites and they all run $40 each, would love to do them for much less. Thanks.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You could use the info found online as a point of reference and then hit thift stores, goodwill, garage sales, etc... and try to duplicate as close as possible. I have very limited sowing ability but there maybe patterns available for similar costumes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would think you could find patterns for those (or ones that are close enough to modify). By the time you buy materials and supplies, it may not be much less than $40, but worth a shot.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

you may also want to try craigslist.com or ebay for used no longer wanted costumes.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I can't sew too good but I will try to save a few bucks. I am heading to check ebay now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Simplicity Patterns have the copywrite for Disney Princess patterns, which includes Snow White.

Adult: http://cgi.ebay.com/ADULT-SNOW-WHIT...yZ116690QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Child: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIRLS-SNOW-WHIT...yZ116690QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

